# Canelo vs GGG Round 2: 9-15-18



## Zaragoza (Sep 10, 2018)

This thread is dedicated to the upcoming fight against Canelo Alvarez and Gennady Golovkin. 







Any boxing fans are welcome to discuss anything boxing related in this thread, post video links to your favorite boxing moments of any era and enjoy sharing your boxing stories and news of any upcoming event.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Sep 10, 2018)

I'd say Golovkin has this one. He _had_ the last one, but that one idiot/corrupt judge fucked him over. 

He will have to go for KO to remove all doubts.


----------



## Zaragoza (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Zaragoza (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Sep 14, 2018)

So it's the Ginger Mexican vs. the Korean Kazakh 2: Electric Boogaloo.


----------



## Zaragoza (Sep 16, 2018)

what a fucking joke


----------

